# Sailing... boring? Watch this...



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

YouTube - Sailing

That video is awesome. Next time the kids say sailing is boring, enlighten them. I cannot imagine anything a motorboat could do to equal that!!!!

Brian


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice, but bigger boys like bigger toys

Watch this:


----------



## johnnyandjebus (Sep 15, 2009)

Cruisingdad said:


> YouTube - Sailing
> 
> That video is awesome. Next time the kids say sailing is boring, enlighten them. I cannot imagine anything a motorboat could do to equal that!!!!
> 
> Brian


Hey Cruisigdad

I live in Kingston ON home of CORK
Welcome - CORK - Kingston, Ontario, Canada

A yearly sailing regatta, one design boats of Olympic caliber.
Every year my harbour gets "infested" with these sailors, they take over the place, I love it. This past year I happened to be out on the water, during CORK and a 25 knot plus blow. One of the classes is the optimist, a boat designed for the young kids. A bath tub with a mast and a sail. Most optimist sailors are under 12 in age.
Optimist (dinghy) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

While the larger classes struggled with the windy conditions the opti's did what they always do, carrying on as if nothing special was happening. I am constantly amazed when I see these young people on the water, in any condition plugging along having a great time.

If a kid thinks sailing is boring they need to sail an opti on Lake Ontario in August, bored they will not be.

John


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

*hmm*

"This video contains content from WMG and Black Hole Recordings, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds."



PCP said:


> Nice, but bigger boys like bigger toys
> 
> Watch this:


----------



## nickmerc (Nov 2, 2008)

go on you tube and look for Hobie videos.
________
Deealovex live


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

All good stuff.

Here's one of my favorites:

Everybody


----------



## trisstan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome video. Some of those boats had to be pushing 20 knots before cap sizing. They were skimming the water.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

JohnRPollard said:


> All good stuff.
> 
> Here's one of my favorites:
> 
> Everybody


That was on the Douarnenez Defi Nautic (Grand Prix).

Here there be Dragons - Grand Prix Petit Navire | YachtPals.com
IDA • View topic - Grand Prix Petit Navire de Douarnenez 2010

That's one of the most incredible sail event I know of. I never had the opportunity to go there but that's one of the things I don't want to miss. That and the classic boat festival Douarnenez It is not only about speed sailing (by the way, all those big sailing machines are racing right now on the Route du Rum: See solo race thread) but about all forms of sailing. There are festivals for traditional classic crafts as well as for the ultra-performance sailing machines (take a look at the movies):

La Semaine Du Golfe - Edition 2011 - Home

YouTube - Defi Nautic de Douarnenez

YouTube - Défi Douarnenez

"Since 1986, Douarnenez has organised maritime festivals once every two years, bringing together all types of traditional sailing, with competitors from the four corners of the earth. In 2004, a record year, there were almost 2000 sailing ships, 17,000 sailors and 30 participating countries.

Each year, Douarnenez has a full programme of festivals and events including regattas, local folklore, cinema, carnaval processions, gastronomy and sports. Details are available from the local tourist office. Tourism continues to prosper in Douarnenez with 91,400 visitors in 2009 representing an increase of 2.87% since 2005.

There has been a revival of Breton culture in recent years typified by the Bagad de Douarnenez, a Breton music association with bagpipes and other local instruments. The Douarnenez film festival also owes much to the Breton revival, dealing as it does with films from minorities."

Douarnenez - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Sailmon (Sep 30, 2009)

Cruisingdad said:


> YouTube - Sailing
> 
> That video is awesome. Next time the kids say sailing is boring, enlighten them. I cannot imagine anything a motorboat could do to equal that!!!!
> 
> Brian


The guy at 2:45 is flying!


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

And how many of us take our kids out on such performance boats... or do we bore them to tears on cruising monohulls flying at... maybe... 8 knots surfing?

How many tow your kids at speed in an inflatable or such off the stern?

How many of us take the kids out in small boats, the very best place to learn?

My kid's spent hours getting towed at double digits speeds and she's seen 20 knots while on sheet watch. We've flipped small boats. And she doesn't think sailing is boring.

Of course, I'm not ready for kite surfing....


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> or do we bore them to tears on cruising monohulls flying at... maybe... 8 knots surfing?


yes.


----------

